# TW-San Diego SDV starts 7/28/08



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Just received a notice in the mail indicating that TimeWarner will deploy SDV on July 28th. As a unidirectional cable-card user, they are advising me that they will be moving some of their "less-viewed channels" over to that system, and will thus not be available. (List of channels below)

Some good news? They specifically reference TiVo and the S3/HD models and state that expect to offer the Tuning Adapters to customers "later this year". Further they say "It is currently contemplated that the Tuning Adapter will be provided at no additional charge." (Lot of wiggle-room there).

They also say at the end that they've created a "special offer to help" during the transition. I have not yet called to find out what that offer would be. 

Though I would have wanted them to wait to deploy SDV until after the Tuning Adapter was *actually* available .. other than that, it seems that they are conducting themselves decently. Other than that .. I don't think I'm going to mind *too* much the channels they are moving... (but others might)

Which channels?
East Coast Premiums:
HBO East, Showtime East, Starz East

International Premiums:
TheFilipino Channel, Saigon Broadcast TV

Movie Package:
Encore East, Encore Action East, Encore Mystery East, Encore True Stories East, Encore Westerns East, Encore Love Stories East

Spanish Language Package:
Cine Latino, Sorpresa, Fox Sports en Espanol, MUN2, MTV Tr3s, Video Rola, Canal Sur, CNN en Espanol, Discovery Espanol, Boomerang Espanol, Toon Disney Espanol, EWTV Espanol, ESPN Deportes, Gol TV

Sports Package:
ESPNU, ESPNEWS, ESPN Classic, SPEED, Fox Soccer Channel, FCS Pacific, FCS Central, FCS Atlantic, HorseRacing TV, Tennis Channels, GSN, NBA TV, Fuel, CBS College Sports Network 

High Definition Channels:
Universal HD, MOJO HD, HD Net, HD Net Moviews, NBA TV HD


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, I just got the letter today. :-( And after all that work of getting them to enable the east coast channels on the cards they're moving them to SDV. Hopefully the SDV channel list won't grow before the tuning adapter comes available. I can live with that. I haven't called either about that offer, but I am curious what it is and why they couldn't just tell us in the letter.

David


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

s2kdave said:


> I haven't called either about that offer, but I am curious what it is and why they couldn't just tell us in the letter.


My *guess* would be that they'll offer a receiver capable of picking up those channels .. perhaps one of their DVRs .. I'm thinking they'd do this with no charge to get you to somehow realize their stuff is as good or better than your TiVo ..(perish the thought)..

Anyhow.. that's just my guess .. I'm sure someone will report back what is/was offered .. if not, I'm sure I'll call at some point.

I have to say I find it kind of amusing that .. "to save bandwidth".. they are moving GSN from the sports pack (presumably ch 412) ... yet they're leaving GSN in the choice pack (ch 241) untouched. I have to think the best way to save bandwidth would be not to broadcast the same channel twice. *sigh*

So I'm fine if they move 412 .. just as long as I get to keep tuning into 241


----------



## c-surfer (Jul 25, 2001)

Can't they just reclaim some bandwidth? There are a lot of garbage channels: for example, the 4 or so analog shopping channels.


----------



## c-surfer (Jul 25, 2001)

s2kdave said:


> I am curious what it is and why they couldn't just tell us in the letter.


Is your letter printed on 2 sides. The channel list is on the back-side.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I posted a transcription of that letter today at the end of the SDV FAQ thread, here, but you beat me to it, MirclMax . My post does cite the whole letter, verbatim.


c-surfer said:


> Is your letter printed on 2 sides. The channel list is on the back-side.


He was referring to the letter's statement, "We have created a special offer to help you during the transition." Cox Phoenix apparently sent out a similar letter and offered an HD digital STB for the same cost as leasing a CableCARD for the first six months (see this post). I suspect that TWC's offer is something similar.

We TiVo people are going to get relief with the coming of the Tuning Adapter, but most people using CableCARDs in UDCP televisions are SOL. They hint that there are more devices that the TA will work with than CableCARD TiVos--I wonder what they are.


----------



## mel.simmons (Mar 18, 2002)

I called TWC in San Diego about the letter announcing SDV starting 28 July. They offered me a free cable box (which I declined), and also are eliminating the monthly fee for the cable card (I have one M-card). I dropped the VIP HD package because all of the channels in that package are going SDV. So my monthly bill will be a little smaller.
The customer service rep thought the Tuning Adapter would become available early next calendar year. That's the latest date I have heard yet. But of course she did not have any firm information on that.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Well, the letter says "later this year". I wouldn't put much store in what a sales CSR might know about it.

We gotta call about that CableCARD fee elimination thing. I have an Series3, so there are two CableCARD fees.


----------



## int2str (Feb 9, 2007)

Huh?

IMHO TimeWarner San Diego has been using SDV for a while now. At least that's what it seems like to me. I've also called support various times and while not using the term SDV, they kind of admitted it...


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

int2str said:


> Huh?
> 
> IMHO TimeWarner San Diego has been using SDV for a while now. At least that's what it seems like to me. I've also called support various times and while not using the term SDV, they kind of admitted it...


Without the coming Tuning Adapter, TiVo cannot tune Switched Broadcast channels; I'm unaware of any non-VOD, non-IPPV channels that I can't tune on TWC San Diego with my TiVo Series3. As announced in the letter, come the 28th, there will be 45 such channels. What specifically are you talking about?


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

mel.simmons said:


> I called TWC in San Diego about the letter announcing SDV starting 28 July. They offered me a free cable box (which I declined), and also are eliminating the monthly fee for the cable card (I have one M-card). I dropped the VIP HD package because all of the channels in that package are going SDV. So my monthly bill will be a little smaller.
> The customer service rep thought the Tuning Adapter would become available early next calendar year. That's the latest date I have heard yet. But of course she did not have any firm information on that.


Just wanted to follow up on this thread a tiny bit. Made the call today. The only thing different then the impression I got from the above post .. was that it was EITHER a cable box OR waiving the fee for (up to 2) cable cards (Not box + no charge for cards). (I chose to waive the fee).

Oh, and the waiving of the fee is for 6months.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

mikeyts said:


> int2str said:
> 
> 
> > Huh?
> ...


I found out yesterday (in this post at hdtv.forsandiego.com) that TWC San Diego _has_ already been using switched broadcasts on the network, to transmit some 13 channels in the digital simulcast: QVC(25), FSPRT(31), LIF(32), TRU(39), AMC(43), A&E(45), WE(54), SciFi(57), CMT(58), Hall(60), LMN(61), APL(64), TVLand(65), Golf(67), BET(69), Travel(70), ION(71) & TVGuide(99). (This information came from hdtv.forsandiego.com user holl_ands, who first posted it on June 18th).

This didn't affect CableCARD users since for us they map those channels to the analog versions, so we didn't have access to the digital versions when they weren't switched. No doubt, they'll be moving all or most of the 70 or so digital simulcast channels into switched broadcast.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

CableLabs has certified both the Motorola and Cisco Tuning Adapters. You can see an article about it here.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Full initial deployment of switched broadcast appears to have started, one day later than stated in the notice (fine by me, since it allowed me to record one last episode of _Torchwood_ on HDNet ). I've lost access to the HD VIP Pak and all of the Sports Pak _except_ for Tennis (the only one that I regularly watch). Very strange, and I'm not expecting that to last. Nice, for however long it lasts, since Tennis is currently covering early round matches at the Cincinnati AMS tournament.

Oh well. Bring on the Tuning Adapter!


----------



## BrentlyL (Jul 29, 2008)

My suggestion to Time Warner, Mail the tuning adaptor with a letter THEN shut off the channels. But I think this must make too much sense for them.

I am a custom installer and I sell TiVo HD units because Time Warner's boxes are so bad and because I am so tired of customers calling me with cable box problems (we have Scientific Atlanta and a few Pace boxes here in the Palm Springs CA). I used to sell DirecTV TiVo's but we all know what's happened there.

So now we have this new problem...missing channels and no "tuning adaptor". Can someone please tell me why the cable companies would remove channels BEFORE providing the adaptor? I have to think that there MUST be some reason the cable cos decided to do it this way, a business reasonsomething. Or is it that they just dont get it?? Oh to have been a fly on the wall at that meeting. It seems to me that going at it this way just costs them more. All the customer support calls they have to field, the "free" cable box and possibly the rolling of a truck to hook it up, more customers complaining about how bad <insert your cable company name here> is and of course the loss of income from the programming packages were going to cancel until we can get those channels back.

So Im looking at my list of customers with TiVo HD units, if cancel their HD VIP Tier and the Digital Sports Pack, Time Warner is going to not make almost $2500 in the 6 months we have to wait for the adaptor. I have no idea how many Series 3 & HD units are out there or how many of those owners have packages like this but I'm sure the programming dollars total a nice chunk of change.

And this so called "offer" a free crappy cable box for 6 months. BIG DEAL! These are the boxes my customers wanted removed and I, as an installer, do not want to have to reconnect it and reprogram the universal remote for little or no money. This offer is a joke.

Today I called TW and was offered the free box, which of course I declined, and then they offered to comp the cable card for 6 months. 6 months @ $1.75 ...I don't think so. When I asked instead to have my bill adjusted to compensate for the missing channels this is what she said... "Sir, I cant do that. If we did that for you and everyone else we would lose a lot of money". I almost laughed myself out of my chair. I then proceeded to ask her to remove the Sports Pack and the HD Pack. $14.95 X 6 months = $89.70. She did that.

I think the best thing we can do at this point is to cancel all of the programming that they have removed.


----------



## BrentlyL (Jul 29, 2008)

It looks like DirecTV has way more HD channels than cable. Will SDV allow cable provides to carry as many channels as DTV? I haven't had much time to research this. My hope it that eventually we will get much more HD content.

I have been contemplating a move to Hawaii. The biggest pill for me to swallow is going to be the lack of great tech over there.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

San Diego is johnny-come-lately to this situation. There are half a dozen TWC systems where they launched SDV nearly a year back. In TWC San Antonio there are something like 30 HD channels that cannot be accessed by Unidirectional Digital Cable Ready equipment (like TiVo). When they launched SDV in TWC Oceanic (Hawaii), they presented every single available HD channel as SDV. What they've done here so far is nothing in comparison to what they've done in some other TWC systems.

Some systems (like Cox San Diego) are adding some channels for the upcoming Olympic games, including USA HD and temporary NBC Olympic Soccer and Olympic Basketball HD channels. If TWC San Diego chooses to do that, I have a suspicion that they'll do it as SDV.

The cable providers really don't care very much about this issue, since they claim that they've only leased about 300,000 CableCARDs between them, nationwide--split between all the cable markets, that's peanuts. No system's got more than a few thousand subs using CableCARD, so if they all dumped their service (which they won't all do) cable wouldn't cry very hard.

We should be happy that they're doing the Tuning Adapter at all. It was a cable industry driven iniative from the beginning, in response to consumer electronic manufacturers' complaints to the FCC about the cost of making interactive CableCARD products, given the cable provider's complex and expensive preferred system for that (I explain some of that in this post).


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

mikeyts said:


> Full initial deployment of switched broadcast appears to have started, one day later than stated in the notice...I've lost access to the HD VIP Pak and all of the Sports Pak _except_ for Tennis (the only one that I regularly watch). Very strange, and I'm not expecting that to last.


As expected, I lost Tennis today . Oh well.

On a positive note, I got the 9.4 update last night. I notice an added "Tuning Adapter" item on the "Account & System Information" menu. Select it and you get a dialog with the big heading "No Tuning Adapter" and an explanation of what a Tuning Adapter is. Promising. (No doubt this has been covered in the 9.4 update thread ).


----------



## mel.simmons (Mar 18, 2002)

Perhaps linked to the redesign of the web site, San Diego TWC now includes (for the first time, I think) the form for ordering a Tuning Adapter.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/sandiego/learn/cable/dvrhddvr/dtaform.html


----------



## c-surfer (Jul 25, 2001)

Telephone the local customer service number: they know nothing!

The new web-site is based on a template from Time Warner Corporate.


----------



## Agro (Apr 20, 2003)

I filled it out. I doubt I'll hear anything.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

c-surfer said:


> Telephone the local customer service number: they know nothing!
> 
> The new web-site is based on a template from Time Warner Corporate.


As was the old one. Every TWC local website uses the same fonts and art properties as every other and they all look almost identical.

The corporate website has had a page for requesting a TA for quite some time. The first step was to enter your local zip code, after which it'd take you to a page for filling in your other information. If you filled in a San Diego zip, it'd take you to the top page of San Diego's site. Many people in other locations got to a form to fill out and those people have reported receiving e-mail notifications when TAs became available locally. Now that there is a form locally, I'm sure that they'll send out notifications to people who fill them.


----------



## sddjd (Feb 3, 2009)

Agro said:


> I filled it out. I doubt I'll hear anything.


Same here. Spent an hour on the phone last week to get a determination of which missing channels were now SDV and which were just due to TWSD again hosing up my cablecard accounts.

I think my favorite was that ONE of the four people I talked to even admitted to knowing what a tuning adapter was. The "supervisor" claimed ignorance, and the one rep who did comment gave me an estimate of a year to "work out the software on the devices" (whatever that's supposed to mean).

None of this crew ever noted that the web registration page is up... probably an FCC placebo rather than a sign of hope. IMO they'll delay until the lawyers get involved, just as they did with Oceanic....


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

I talked to someone on the phone about the tuning adapter. He said it's not available quite yet. In about 3-4 weeks they are going to start collecting a list of names for early sign up. Not sure if they plan to use that form or another one though.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

sddjd said:


> None of this crew ever noted that the web registration page is up... probably an FCC placebo rather than a sign of hope. IMO they'll delay until the lawyers get involved, just as they did with Oceanic....


People are reporting the launch of the TA in several TWC divisions around the nation, and as far as I know, only Oceanic has been chastised by the FCC. You can see those reports in the "SDV Tuning Adapter-Time Warner" thread.

I don't know what the delay is here. It may be that every division isn't using the same admixture of hardware and software elements to implement SDV, and the proprietary network-side stuff in the TA is different here than in the places where it's working. I have confidence that they're working on it.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

I remember very well that Time Warner Cable - San Diego said they would launch the tuning adapter no later than the end of 2008.

Then again, they also said to call in for a "special offer" for Tivo HD users who were losing channels to SDV. The "special offer" was the same six months of cable card access without fees that they offered for the first round of channels lost to SDV as announced in late July.

Let's see, you take away a bunch of channels and charge me the same amount of money, but comp me the cable card that can only see the remaining channels. You then take away a bunch more channels, keep the rate the same, and the "special offer" is the same cable card I'm already getting for free from the last time you removed channels?!

I guess since I mainly watch the HD channels, I focus first and foremost on the HD channels. I take the total number of linear HD channels, subtract the number of free over the air channels, and then add back in Comedy Central, Adult Swim, and TCM since they are the only SD cable channels that I watch. With SDV knocking out HDnet, HDnet Movies, and a bunch of other HD channels, the total number of non-over the air HD channels that I want to watch and still can receive with my Series 3 Tivo is quite small. Divide my very large cable bill by this small number of cable-exclusive channels I can receive and you get.... a pretty lousy value proposition.:down:

I am *so* glad I dropped TWC's video service and went over the air only with my Series 3 Tivo. I can't imagine the frustration of waiting a few more weeks and then a few more weeks again for TWC to fulfill their promises. It's a shame that our local telco is AT&T instead of Verizon. Local Fios service would put some real pressure on TWC to offer decent quality per dollar.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

Still waiting for my tuninga adapter too. On my last call with 'customer service' they said they had the full list of customers with cablecards (to which they sent out those form letters) and will contact us as soon as they have something. So far, they've heard nothing.

When I requested they stop charging me for channels I can't see (i.e. reduce my package) they willingly obliged, and also gave me back a small amount of cash.. The only downside is that I've lost a bunch of channels in the 200s (which I don't really care about).

The silver lining is that the CSR mentioned that he *expects* to have SDV adapters available once the digital transition happens (i.e. Feb -- except that now that's set for July). Then again, I see no reason why those two things should be related...

Still waiting .. still grumpy.


----------



## Agro (Apr 20, 2003)

I received this 2/4/09. Not that this helps or anything, but just FYI...

February 4, 2009


Thank you for your request for the SDV Tuning Adapter. Your Pre-Order has been received and your information recorded. At this time the Tuning Adapter is not available in all TWC areas and we continue testing to ensure that this equipment meets the highest levels of customer satisfaction. We expect the Tuning Adapters to be released sometime in February in many remaining areas of the country. Although we do not have a specific release date for your area, once the Tuning Adapter becomes available a service representative will contact you to schedule the installation.

Thank you,

D. Jacobs
Corporate Tuning Adapter Desk
Time Warner Cable


----------



## muya (Jul 22, 2005)

So here's a little update for those of us in San Diego, CA.

I twittered how much TWC is pissing me off about the whole SDV and Tivo thing. I get a DM from a TWC customer service rep. He said he's on it, he's forwarding my message to his "cr&#232;me de la crem of customer service reps". I think, yeah, whatever. Heard it all before. 15 minutes later I get a call from this rep in New York, explain the whole SDV and Tivo thing. He says he'll put a call into the San Diego office, and they'll be in touch. Again, I think to myself, yeah, whatever. To my surprise, I get a call an hour later from a TWC "Customer Retention Specialist" from the San Diego office. She tells me they have the adapter in the field and are testing it, to be patient, maybe 1 or 2 months.

This is farther than I have ever gotten with any customer service. All from twittering how unhappy I was about Time Warner Cable.


----------



## mel.simmons (Mar 18, 2002)

On a whim, I tried calling Time Warner Cable in San Diego about the availability of Tuning Adapters. To my surprise, the Customer Service Rep said that the launch date will be 10 March, and that letters with details will go out in the next few days.


----------



## Agro (Apr 20, 2003)

mel.simmons said:


> On a whim, I tried calling Time Warner Cable in San Diego about the availability of Tuning Adapters. To my surprise, the Customer Service Rep said that the launch date will be 10 March, and that letters with details will go out in the next few days.


Great info, thanks! I'll keep an eye out for the letter.


----------



## int2str (Feb 9, 2007)

I called TW today and they said the March 10th date is off. No new date has been set...

*sigh*


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I've been beta testing the Tuning Adapter in San Diego since mid-January. I was initially told not to speak about it, but the gag apparently came off yesterday. I reported about it on hdtv.forsandiego.com in this post.


----------



## int2str (Feb 9, 2007)

I've picked up my Tuning Adapter at the Mira Mesa office this morning!

There was a bit of confusion since the guy on the phone told me yesterday told me they would start to hand them out today (Wed. 3/18/09), but the lady at the counter today told me they already handed them out for a week+??

Anyhow, plugged it in to my Series 3 and all is well!!
Finally Speed HD 

Some pointers:
- Instructions said to call a # to activate the adapter. I did not need to do that.
- The instructions also said Series 3 Tivo's may need to be rebooted. Mine didn't.
- There was supposed to be a cable (COAX) in the box, but it wasn't...

The adapter worked right away with no issues at all (yet).

All in all, on word: FINALLY!


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Cool! Check to see if you have any issue tuning the linear channels in the stream at 525 MHz--705 KSWB, 711 KPBS DT and 1 VOD Previews. (Also, check to see if they're on 525 MHz on your network segment ). If I have the coax split between the TA and TiVo, either internal to the TA or through an external splitter, I can't tune any of those channels.

It's a shame that hdtv.forsandiego.com seems to be down.


----------



## int2str (Feb 9, 2007)

mikeyts said:


> Also, check to see if they're on 525 MHz on your network segment


How do I check?


----------



## int2str (Feb 9, 2007)

mikeyts said:


> Cool! Check to see if you have any issue tuning the linear channels in the stream at 525 MHz--705 KSWB, 711 KPBS DT and 1 VOD Previews.


Those work.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

int2str said:


> How do I check?


While tuned to one or two of the channels, go to TiVo Central->Messages & Settings->Account & System Information->DVR Diagnostics. The diags will start with two sections, beginning with "Tuner", "Channel" and "Frequency". Find the tuner where "Channel" is the channel that you're testing and verify that "Frequency" is 525000 KHz.

Thanks. I'm guessing that the unit I got is slightly faulty.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

I just picked up mine in Mira Mesa, too. Guys on the phone still didn't know that it was released today, but I went in since I work close by and picked it up in person.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Also, check what version of the firmware your TA came with. (Go to TiVo Central->Messages & Settings->Account & System Information->Tuning Adapter->Tuning Adapter Diagnostics->Versions and MACs; I'm interested in the value after FLASH. Mine reads "STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.0801"). I was told that there might be a new version this week with improved stability (not that mine has been at all unstable).


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

By 12:45pm Mira Mesa was out of stock ..

I was able to schedule an install for Friday .. and had them waive the trip fee.

Grrr...


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

And what a difference an hour makes ...

While wasting my time @ Mira Mesa, I saw that they were announcing a new storefront on Clairemont Drive. (Opened end of Jan) .. 

Mira Mesa didn't have a a phone number for them .. and told me they were probably out ... but I went by and low and behold they were in stock .. 

So I have one in my possession now. I'll have a chance to hook it up a little bit later (and I'll update on how that went). But anyhow.. as of about 1:45pm they told me they had "a few". If you need one .. give 'em a try.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Maybe I'll ride up there and get another one to see if it has the same problem with interference on 525 MHz. That store is a couple of miles from where I live.


----------



## sbddude (Jul 19, 2005)

Mira mesa got more (apparently after 12:45). At 2:30 they had 20 left.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

sbddude said:


> Mira mesa got more (apparently after 12:45). At 2:30 they had 20 left.


Brilliant .. Its always something with TWC .. *sigh* .. Well good more people can get them now!

Anyhow .. got mine hooked up. Everything seems golden. Just saw on instance on the Golf Channel (was checking every channel) where it said it was currently unavailable. Hopefully it won't do that with a real recording.

That being said.. I'm *really* looking forward to watching the finale of Battlestar Galactica in HD .. woohoo!


----------



## int2str (Feb 9, 2007)

525 MHz seems to work according to the test you had me do. Firmware version is also .801.

It seems to work well. Though I'm still missing 2 or 3 channels like HDNET and UHD. Any idea why that may be?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

int2str said:


> 525 MHz seems to work according to the test you had me do. Firmware version is also .801.
> 
> It seems to work well. Though I'm still missing 2 or 3 channels like HDNET and UHD. Any idea why that may be?


Thanks for checking. I guess that new firmware release that I was told about hasn't been pushed yet.

I don't know why you wouldn't be getting HDNet and UHD. What happens when you try to tune them? Do you get any of the HD VIP Pack channels (HDNet, HDNet Movies, UHD, MGM HD)?

Why do you still subscribe to that package, anyway, when they changed them to switched broadcasts 7 months ago? Do you have a leased HD DVR somewhere in your home where you've been watching them?


----------



## Agro (Apr 20, 2003)

Got the tuning adapter today. Honestly I don't know 100% what I am supposed to get and what I am not. I don't pay for the UHD channels and some others. They aren't in the "package" I have selected. I hooked it up today and I had about 2x more HD channels than before though. Cool deal!


----------



## FrancesTheMute (Sep 17, 2005)

hmm, i have not gotten a letter. might have to give them a call to see if I can get one.


----------



## Agro (Apr 20, 2003)

FrancesTheMute said:


> hmm, i have not gotten a letter. might have to give them a call to see if I can get one.


I had to call.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Agro said:


> Got the tuning adapter today. Honestly I don't know 100% what I am supposed to get and what I am not. I don't pay for the UHD channels and some others. They aren't in the "package" I have selected. I hooked it up today and I had about 2x more HD channels than before though. Cool deal!


The following HD channels require that you subscribe to an optional package:
Bio HD, NatGeo HD, Big 10 HD (Digital Choice Pack)
Science HD, Hallmark Movies HD, MLB HD (Digital Variety Pack)
SPEED HD (Digital Sports Pack)
HDNet, HDNet Movies, UHD and MGM HD (HD VIP Pack)
HBO HD, Cinemax HD, Starz HD, Showtime HD West and East, TMC HD East (various premium tiers)
Of those, only HBO HD and Showtime HD West can be tuned without a Tuning Adapter.

The HD channels that you can get with just Advantage Cable are:704 Channel 4 San Diego (Padres) HD 
705 FOX 5 HD (KSWB) 
706 CW HD (XETV) 
707 NBC HD (KNSD) 
708 CBS HD (KFMB) 
710 ABC HD (KGTV) 
711 PBS HD (KPBS) 
712 TBS HD 
726 CNN HD 
727 TNT HD 
729 ESPN HD 
730 ESPN 2 HD 
731 Fox Sports Net HD 
734 USA HD*
735 ABC Family HD*
736 Palladia HD 
740 Bravo HD*
741 Versus HD* 
743 Discovery Channel HD
744 HD Theater 
745 A&E HD 
749 CNBC HD*
751 Food Network HD 
752 FX HD*
753 HGTV HD 
755 TLC HD*
756 History HD
757 Sci-Fi HD*
761 Lifetime Movie Network HD*
763 The Disney Channel HD*
764 Animal Planet HD*
767 Golf Channel HD*​The ones marked with asterisks are switched broadcasts, so even if you don't subscribe to any optional packages, the TA has increased your available HD channels by 12 .


----------



## Agro (Apr 20, 2003)

mikeyts said:


> The following HD channels require that you subscribe to an optional package:
> Bio HD, NatGeo HD, Big 10 HD (Digital Choice Pack)
> MLB HD (Digital Variety Pack)
> HDNet, HDNet Movies, UHD and MGM HD (HD VIP Pack)
> ...


This is a great post!!! I am going to confirm that I am getting what I am supposed to get. Thank you


----------



## delerio2k (Feb 23, 2002)

Wierd. I picked up a TA a the Mira Mesa office on Monday. The initial box was bad (never would stop the initial led flashing). TW came out and replaced the box, and now I get the solid led... connect it to the TiVo, it gets recognized, but then nada. The only channels I can receive are QAM channels... 2,3,4,5,6 etc. No HD, No SDV, No Digital. If I unplug the USB, I'm back to my regular digital lineup.


----------



## MacGuruTX (Sep 20, 2006)

I picked up two last week, and they have definitely been glitchy.

I have witnessed them detuning a channel while I'm watching it, refuse to tune a channel, and go blinking during the middle of the day.

one of my units did that tonight and after 2 restarts, is back to solid green, but no longer tuning SDV channels...


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

delerio2k said:


> Wierd. I picked up a TA a the Mira Mesa office on Monday. The initial box was bad (never would stop the initial led flashing). TW came out and replaced the box, and now I get the solid led... connect it to the TiVo, it gets recognized, but then nada. The only channels I can receive are QAM channels... 2,3,4,5,6 etc. No HD, No SDV, No Digital. If I unplug the USB, I'm back to my regular digital lineup.


That is strange. I participated in the beta test and the first firmware on the only box I've had would only give me SDV channels when connected; the newest TA firmware gives me both linear and SDV channels, which is the way it should work. The only other problem that I've had is that, if I split the cable between the TA and TiVo, either internally through the TA or with an external splitter, I can't tune the channels in the QAM carrier at 525 MHz (705 KSWB, 711 KPBS HD and channel 1, a VOD preview loop). That's gotta be some kind of physical bug which I think will go away if I get a new one.

BTW, you mean "clear QAM" channels. All the digital stuff is contained in QAM modulated carriers; there's only analog channels, which are 6 MHz bands containing a single NTSC modulated channel and QAM carriers, 6 MHz bands containing a digital transport stream which can carry up to 10 standard def channels or two high def ones (or some combination of high def channels and standard def). The transport streams containing rebroadcast local digital channels are unencrypted or "clear", since FCC regs forbid their encryption. All the rest are encrypted, requiring CableCARDs or a leased set top to tune.


----------



## FrancesTheMute (Sep 17, 2005)

it's funny. I made that post and that day I got the letter from TWC about their new SDV channels and it also said that they had the TA's available for Tivo owners. I went to the website, www.timewarnercable.com/tuningadapter and ordered mine there. You put in your ZIP code, so anyone else should be able to at least see if they can get one in their market.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Agro said:


> This is a great post!!! I am going to confirm that I am getting what I am supposed to get. Thank you


That post was slightly wrong (pointed out to me by someone in hdtv.forsandiego.com): you need the Variety Pack for Science HD and Hallmark Movies HD and you need the Sports Pack for SPEED HD. Sorry--I've corrected it.


----------



## int2str (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm now having issues with some channels. Especially SpeedHD and FSC (non-HD) seem to cause the tuning adapter to stop working at times. Usually a Tivo reboot seems to fix it or un-plugging the Tuning Adapter USB cable and re-plugging it.

Hope I won't loose an F1 race over this...


----------



## rv65 (Aug 30, 2008)

The Ex Adelphia part of San Diego is going SDV sometime this month. TA's will be handed out and a whole bunch of channels are going to it. I think they'll deploy moto TA's but not sure. Enjoy your SDV free lineup while it lasts as it's going to happen.


----------



## rv65 (Aug 30, 2008)

Has anybody in the Ex Adelphia area lost any channels. I've heard they've enabled SDV and that you should go to the Carlsbad office and pick up a TA.


----------

